
Lucy McHugh murder suspect jailed for not revealing Facebook password - PunchTornado
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/aug/31/lucy-mchugh-suspect-jailed-not-revealing-facebook-password
======
TangoTrotFox
I don't entirely understand how these sort of cases pass the scrutiny of the
5th amendment. The founding fathers made it very clear that you cannot
imprison people until they agree to admit their guilt, but that is precisely
what we're doing now a days. You, as in the alleged offender, are not
obligated to prove your innocence - it is the burden of the state to prove
your guilt.

If we're so quick to ignore the spirit of laws previously passed then it
undermines the value of the law itself. What relevance is there of decision
made today, if they might simply be ignored tomorrow?

